# IPAD 3 = Lame



## wickidwombat (Mar 7, 2012)

I cant believe that they continue to refuse to put a USB host on the IPAD, all the android tablets are getting USB host functionality and apple in their infinte arrogance continue to cripple on of the biggest potentials of the platform. I can see this as the turning point where Android start to hand apple their Arses.

one of the main reasons I want to get a tablet is for traveling so i can take a hard drive and backup photos to the drive, with the new IPAD this is still impossible. I prefer the apple iOS interface though and really dont want to go to android... :'(


----------



## JurijTurnsek (Mar 8, 2012)

let's turn this debate into a move productive one: is there a tablet that can be used a HDMI monitor for a DSLR? that would really be a good reason to buy one... or can you get your files to a tablet via Eye-Fi while shooting?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't use a IPAD, but have friends who load photos thru a card reader. They also get photos and images off the IPad. 

I think they use this.

http://techcrunch.com/2010/01/27/apple-has-a-solution-for-the-ipads-missing-sd-card-slot-and-usb-port-adapters/

Does it work for anyone? Obviously, built-in ports are preferred, but if this works, I'd be covered with a new one. I also wondered about eyefi.

I doubt that the little battery in a ipad would power a portable hard drive, in any event.

I suspect that they do not provide the ports to prevent someone from cheaply upgrading the memory in their IPAD.

I'm waiting to see the rumored lenovo windows tablet.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't use a IPAD, but have friends who load photos thru a card reader. They also get photos and images off the IPad.
> 
> I think they use this.
> 
> ...



I use the Apple camera/card reader option but have only used it as a backup on a trip to Paris and London last year. I was pleasantly surprised that the iPad rendered the raw images on the screen from my 40D. I only used the feature as a backup - not really a photo viewing app. Once the iPad is loaded with photos in that manner, you merely hook it up to your computer and the images can then be imported in LR or whatever you use - ?I don't recall if it renamed the images or not - doubt it did.


----------



## tog13 (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been pretty happy with the CC kit, not to mention some of the editing options. On last year's vacation I uploaded photos quickly and easily and then did some cool edits with Nik Snapseed. A co-worker prefers PhotoForge, which has more of the standard levels/curves/HSL/etc workflow. I wish the CC kit offered a CF connection, but it's available from other vendors.

I don't see iPad becoming the hub of a serious photographer's workflow, but you can get stuff done - even in the absence of built-in ports - and it makes a great presentation tool. I can't imagine the iPad 3's high res screen hurting that one bit.


----------



## tt (Mar 8, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I cant believe that they continue to refuse to put a USB host on the IPAD, all the android tablets are getting USB host functionality and apple in their infinte arrogance continue to cripple on of the biggest potentials of the platform. I can see this as the turning point where Android start to hand apple their Arses.
> 
> one of the main reasons I want to get a tablet is for traveling so i can take a hard drive and backup photos to the drive, with the new IPAD this is still impossible. I prefer the apple iOS interface though and really dont want to go to android... :'(



Nothing can meet the specs for the screen size. 


It's got a kick ass screen, a higher resolution than most HDTVs, a CPU/GPU more powerful than game consoles on the market. 
It's got BT 4.0, and wifin - with the option of possibly doing dual channel 801.11n.

You can already get a SDHC card reader and you can also get CF readers.

The funnel is the gatekeeper of the 30 pin connector, which means the manufacturers need to go through the Made for iOS system.


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 8, 2012)

I have pre-ordered the "New" Ipad, as well as those docks mentioned (USB + SD card reader) and a Dock to HDMI connector as well. I will let you know how it works...

I would have like Camera tethering via the ipad, but without Canon SDK and iOS apps for that, the USB is not the bottleneck for that. However I hope using the USB dock connector, I can view the pics (maybe raws) on the ipaddy.

EDIT: Just saw Jamesy's post answering one of my questions +1. Thanks!


----------



## tt (Mar 8, 2012)

If you do want to use it as a HD - you can use apps like PhoneView. 

Get a card reader, and import them. WIth the iPhoto, if they're JPEGS, you can use the new iPhoto app too.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, if we are going to rag on Apple, I'm still mad that they refuse to play nice with Flash.

You can have a beautifully designed website that shows off your work and then, if you want to show it to someone using an iPad the thing either won't work or you have to have it default to a second- or third-rate presentation. Worst part is, there is no legitimate reason for Apple to cripple their OS by refusing to play with Flash.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Mar 8, 2012)

I completely agree with the USB port thing. I would buy a Tablet if I could transfer my videos from my camera to a hard drive.

I know you can transfer video / photos to the iPad itself, but can you do it to an external HD? That is the real ticket.

I love the idea of the iPad, just need it to be a bit more functional.

Or else it might be Android.


----------



## Canihaspicture (Mar 8, 2012)

Apple does not own the screen manufacturing so we will see high res screens in upcoming android devices with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 8, 2012)

Look at Hyper Drive. It connects to your IPAD and acts as a hard drive. One version of Hyper Drive is only for storage and there is a second version that you can use to download the photos from CF cards etc and then view them over in iPAD with the dock connector.

Yes a bit clunky to carry all those components, but it works great as it give upto 750 GB or 1 TB (BAsed on the model) of storage with your IPAD for your photos.

It is a great backup solution also.


----------



## flanniganj (Mar 8, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Well, if we are going to rag on Apple, I'm still mad that they refuse to play nice with Flash.
> 
> You can have a beautifully designed website that shows off your work and then, if you want to show it to someone using an iPad the thing either won't work or you have to have it default to a second- or third-rate presentation. Worst part is, there is no legitimate reason for Apple to cripple their OS by refusing to play with Flash.


Legitimate reasons do exist. Flash is notoriously battery hungry and buggy. It creates security holes in sites that can be easily exploited, allowing the site to be hijacked and have malicious code implemented on your computer. iOS gets much of it's strength by being a "walled garden" environment. It has drawbacks of course, but allowing a product that is fading out anyway and is being replaced by HTML5 will become less and less important with each new iteration of iOS. It won't become more important. Even Adobe has stopped supporting it for mobile devices. For example, Adobe Edge performs similar functions of Flash, but outputs its product in HTML5 instead of SWF.

Personal opinion: if a site needs flash to be considered well-designed, then it isn't well designed. This is 15 years of web design experience talking. People will certainly disagree with me here, but knowing what a pain Flash can be vs. the alternatives available today, it seems like an easy choice for Apple to make.


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 8, 2012)

Canon - please give us a tethered app + cable for iOS. We will pay more than enough to make it worth the time.

Otherwise Nikon will do it....

Or even allow for a wired/wireless app to connect to a 1Dx from iOS and gauge the interest level - we all know you have the developers who'd be really excited to write this!


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 8, 2012)

nvsravank said:


> Look at Hyper Drive. It connects to your IPAD and acts as a hard drive. One version of Hyper Drive is only for storage and there is a second version that you can use to download the photos from CF cards etc and then view them over in iPAD with the dock connector.
> 
> Yes a bit clunky to carry all those components, but it works great as it give upto 750 GB or 1 TB (Based on the model) of storage with your IPAD for your photos.
> 
> It is a great backup solution also.



Thanks for the tip... the case only for $99 looks appetizing. Have you used it? Does the HDD need to be formatted a certain way to be accessible to the iOS?


----------



## ssrdd (Mar 8, 2012)

its lame, so 5d iii.


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 8, 2012)

ssrdd said:


> its lame, so 5d iii.



I preordered both products this week and both on their third generations


----------



## APBPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

I did not upgrade from a 1 to 2, so I will mostly likely go for a 3.


----------



## cx1 (Mar 8, 2012)

I was looking at the comments on apple.com for the USB & SD adapter and found 8 pages of people complaining that one of the updates took a lot of the initial functionality of the kit away. 

Anyone have experience with a 7D or 60D and this kit on the current update?


----------



## Narcolepsy (Mar 8, 2012)

Ordered the iPad 3 this morning
One man's lame is another's essential tool.....


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 8, 2012)

JurijTurnsek said:


> let's turn this debate into a move productive one: is there a tablet that can be used a HDMI monitor for a DSLR? that would really be a good reason to buy one... or can you get your files to a tablet via Eye-Fi while shooting?



Yes, you can.


----------



## aldvan (Mar 8, 2012)

Android for ever! And now, bombard my karma, I don't care...


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 9, 2012)

I've looked at the Hyperdrive and may end up getting one. 
How is the interface? looks a little cluncky
I have resisted buying an Ipad In the hope that it would get USB host functionality. I am not ragging on apple, I use Macs, iphones etc but for me there is nothing the ipad does that my iphone cant so no point getting it.

The apple camera connection kit will allow you to download photos from a card to the ipad however there is no way to transfer those photos to an external hard drive (maybe the hyperdrive will work here, does anyone know if the hyper drive will work with an iphone?)

I would love to be able to shoot tethered to an ipad
I would love to be able to use the ipad for live view shooting

currently i can control my 5Dmk2 with my iphone and the dslrbot app but that does not have any live view shooting function as its all one way comms over IR

when travelling it would be great to be able to only take an ipad and a compact portable hard drive rather than a laptop. Maybe a macbook air is the best option instead


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 9, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I would love to be able to shoot tethered to an ipad
> I would love to be able to use the ipad for live view shooting
> 
> when travelling it would be great to be able to only take an ipad and a compact portable hard drive rather than a laptop. Maybe a macbook air is the best option instead



Tethered and liveview would be a killer app.

A buddy of mine has a Macbook air and Macbook Pro (and I bought his iPad 1 and then he bought a 2 - anyway I digress). He loves the size of the Macbook Air but does not find it powerfull enough for LR and PS - so that might be a consideration.

I am a subway commuter and I used to read books or watch video on an iPod Touch. The iPad has changed the whole experience. A PC/MAC needs time to boot, has keyboard, whereas the iPad (or any tablet) just appears when you whip it out. I have used it to pull up shot ideas in the studio or on location too.

If you were only going to get one, I would get the Air but if you will love the iPad. BTW, get Goodreader - the best PDf reader out there, bar none!


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree the no-usb thing sucks, and is limiting, dont they make an adapter by now? But I think aside from that the updates are pretty awesome, quad core vs dual, 1080p video, higher MP camera, and I can't imagine how good a 10" retina display looks. And it's the same price, so it's kinda hard to hate.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 9, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I agree the no-usb thing sucks, and is limiting, dont they make an adapter by now?



My Apple camera kit has two dongles, one with a SDHC card slot and one with a USB port. I plug a card reader into the USB port but that's it - they have locked it down to that functionality. I am reading the Steve Jobs book now and he had a fanatical obsession with controlling the end-user experience hence some of the shortcomings we see in their products.

They could rule the photography/video space if the iPad was a little more integration friendly.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 9, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Tethered and liveview would be a killer app.



You've been able to do this from Android devices for a while now.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 9, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Tethered and liveview would be a killer app.
> ...



Nice! I am in love with Goodreader and it is only available on IOS - I think Apple made them rich ;D

If I was going to buy something other than Apple then I would look at an Android device - they are knocking it out of the park.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 9, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Tethered and liveview would be a killer app.
> ...



This is my exact point, USB host functionality is integral to the rise of tablets If Apple keep a ceiling on the development Android are going to eat them alive since they dont have the same dogmatic limitations
Unfortunately its a hardware thing so even jailbreaking it wont help 

I love the way iOS do alot of things but other than the nice screen an ipad essentially does nothing more than my iphone can so i see no benefit in having one. although browsing CR is a little tough on the small screen of the phone i'll admit that


----------



## -zero- (Mar 9, 2012)

You might want to take a look at the asus Eee pad transformer prime (preferably with the keyboard dock) you get full usb functionality, the correct (debatable) aspect ratio for viewing multimedia content and an 18h battery life with the keyboard dock


----------



## squarebox (Mar 9, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> . The iPad has changed the whole experience. A PC/MAC needs time to boot, has keyboard, whereas the iPad (or any tablet) just appears when you whip it out.



i think you meant "SSDs" here instead of Apple... It takes 15 seconds to boot my laptop, including post into windows with 0% cpu utilization. 

And I think your comparison might be flawed... iOS takes forever to boot up on my iPhone 3GS. Typically though your ipad/tablet/iphone is always on so it doesn't really boot.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 9, 2012)

IPad was not designed as a workhorse. It's rather a presentation tool than interface for storage or serious photo manipulation device. I hate all the restrictions and stupid compromises in IOS like iTunes synchronization (like: "...this action will remove all your existing photos with new ones"...) or lack of true USB support.
On the other hand, if you store your photo library on Mac with iPhoto (ie. with faces reocgnition), then it's a great accompanying iPhoto app on iPad (ie. with photos categorized by people after being recognized and categorized on mac first), but rather for viewing not editing. That's the philosophy though.
I think that market for such specialized apps like HDMI screen for DSLRs is not big enough to support it by Apple. And again let's not forget, that lack of some useful apps for EOS support on iPad is not because of Apple's policy, but rather Canon's restrictions - no development library for IOS. If Canon doesn't see a potential in it, why Apple would?


----------



## kdsand (Mar 9, 2012)

I can't believe what I'm hearing.

I have a toshiba thrive. I have a full size usb port, a full size sd card slot, hdmi port and a spare battery. I don't need a keyboard dock because my bluetooth microsoft keyboard works fine with this tablet. Purchasing adapters has been a non issue for me.
While tethered I can control my camera and use live view or I can review the raw pictures. Since I have a 60 d I can shoot even shoot straight raw and later convert to JPEG in camera so I can view the jpegs on my tablet by simply transferring the sd card.

dslr controller was just about the first app I bought. 

Life is good people there are options!


----------



## ssrdd (Mar 9, 2012)

5dmk.iii said:


> ssrdd said:
> 
> 
> > its lame, so 5d iii.
> ...



good for u champ.


----------



## Octavian (Mar 9, 2012)

I havent used one but just get something like this:
http://www.digitalfoci.com/photo_safe.html

You can also by a camera connection kit on ebay for 7 euro or so they have USB and SD but I think iOS supports reading only.


----------



## leGreve (Mar 9, 2012)

I still can't get over the fact that they didn't make regional 4G hardware...... there's absolutely no incentive to buy the iPad 3 unless you just want larger resolution. The 4G is tuned for the states, and since a lot of countries used a different bandwidth we can't utilize the 4G part of the pad... might as well just buy a used iPad 2 instead.


----------



## AG (Mar 9, 2012)

The OP doesn't need an iPad3 he needs an 11" Macbook Air.

It does everything he needs, plus it can run the canon software for live view on larger monitor.

Hang as bigger usb drive off of that as you can find. 

Plus its size is small and light enough. the only thing you would be missing would be the 3/4G connection, but thats why you just tether to your iPhone via personal hotspot.

An all in one solution thats more than powerful enough for 90% of photographers out there looking at a tablet.


----------



## kdsand (Mar 9, 2012)

AG said:


> The OP doesn't need an iPad3 he needs an 11" Macbook Air.
> 
> It does everything he needs, plus it can run the canon software for live view on larger monitor.
> 
> ...


As long as you can get the cover to be touch sensitive & fold back on itself.
Indeed a keeper.
;D


----------



## MarkB (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't know how much utility a tablet tether would really bring. Sounds like a tangle of cables and lots of opportunities for drops. I agree just get an air if you need to tether. I use my MacBook Pro 15" and a dual head tripod bar. The quad core processors and antiglare screen make it an awesome studio solution, with instant workstation power if need be.

In all truthfulness, I was Pleasantly surprised that the iPad2 could handle RAW files from my 60D. I tried it initially with an EyeFi card but it was tooooooo slow and unreliable. In the end I just used the camera connectivity kit. I took a 2 week vaca in Hawaii last year and really didn't want to lug the laptop and assorted cables and adapters so I just used the iPad. The video editing and photo processing was surprisingly good. In fact there are two landscape shots that I was actually unable to get as appealing in LR as in Snapseed on the iPad

I have ordered the new iPad. The high res screen on the iPhone4/4s is hypnotic. I can't imagine it at iPad size. 4g LTE is a bonus too I suppose.


----------



## Fandongo (Mar 9, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> IPad was not designed as a workhorse. It's rather a presentation tool than interface for storage or serious photo manipulation device. I hate all the restrictions and stupid compromises in IOS like iTunes synchronization (like: "...this action will remove all your existing photos with new ones"...) or lack of true USB support.
> On the other hand, if you store your photo library on Mac with iPhoto (ie. with faces reocgnition), then it's a great accompanying iPhoto app on iPad (ie. with photos categorized by people after being recognized and categorized on mac first), but rather for viewing not editing. That's the philosophy though.
> I think that market for such specialized apps like HDMI screen for DSLRs is not big enough to support it by Apple. And again let's not forget, that lack of some useful apps for EOS support on iPad is not because of Apple's policy, but rather Canon's restrictions - no development library for IOS. If Canon doesn't see a potential in it, why Apple would?



Horsephallus. They both know damn well their products are perfect complements. 
Lets see, buy a $500 5" monitor (plus external batteries and other accessories), or spend less for a computer, with a 10" screen, built in battery, wifi, 4g.

Stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid.

If it had HDMI or Thunderbolt in, they could market new tiny portable HDDs and SSDs (w/HDMI/TB)so you could...get this, actually watch your movie collection (which obviously exceeds 64GBs) on that gorgeous new screen.
It would also be an incredible tool for dumping footage... If Canon didn't skimp on the TB.

But check it out...
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/10/seagate-adapter-hits-hard-drives-with-a-thunderbolt/
Sweet jumping titties!!! Only $190 extra per desktop external!
$150 for the sonnet 3/4 adapter, something Apple phased out (except 17"... for now) for a stupid SD slot. I frequent the SD, and it's still the stupidest decision ever made by humans.

Our masterful mastery of mass production doesn't appear to be working...though, licensing sure does.
They market TB for "professionals" so they can get away with it.
Load of crap.

The technology within TB does sound intense and a bit expensive, but why steer it toward pros when you could forcefully phase out everything else? (Think one-port electronics with mini squid adapters to any antique ports you need)
13 months. Not long in Earth years I suppose, but this could very well be the last wired wire used by humans for these purposes.

Nobody will run with it. They sit around and hesitate (raising consumer speculation), finally release and overcharge (causing consumer apathy).
I trusted Apple, Intel, and Canon to take it to the limit. So far, they've come up flaccid.

Maybe if we all start quietly chanting Ivy Bridge, Ivy Bridge...


----------



## illogict (Mar 9, 2012)

As for me, I use Archos' tablets: USB host port, 250GB hard drive option (which is quite nice to dump memory cards to), with DSLR Controller which is quite nice, and the 8" one fits perfectly on the back pocket of my Domke F-5XC (even though I prefer and use the 7").

Well worth having a look!


----------



## Fandongo (Mar 9, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Jamesy said:
> ...




Sadly, USB 2.0 lags too much for useful video liveview.

And that app doesn't work on Android devices. It works on SOME Android devices, meaning not my phone.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought I was going to buy one but I decided to wait for windows 8. I can't keep buying a tablet and then a laptop to do work. I need something that serves as both and donesn't have to deal with sync and document fragmentation issues. It seems apple won't be delivering that 1 device.


----------



## kdsand (Mar 9, 2012)

MarkB said:


> I don't know how much utility a tablet tether would really bring. Sounds like a tangle of cables and lots of opportunities for drops. I agree just get an air if you need to tether.
> .



I'm not sure what you're picturing when you say a tangle of cables. The tether uses 1 cable - that's 1 individual cable - it's plural - singular - less than two & more than zero. Why would a 10 inch tablet be more difficult to hold than a laptop?
??? ???


----------



## Neeneko (Mar 9, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Well, if we are going to rag on Apple, I'm still mad that they refuse to play nice with Flash.
> 
> You can have a beautifully designed website that shows off your work and then, if you want to show it to someone using an iPad the thing either won't work or you have to have it default to a second- or third-rate presentation. Worst part is, there is no legitimate reason for Apple to cripple their OS by refusing to play with Flash.



Actually, having worked with embedded systems trying to support flash, I can attest that there is a very good reason to cripple Flash. Adobe are dicks.

I am actually being serious. The Flash VM is optimized for a desktop environment with RAM and swap to spare. Adobe, in the past at least, had shown very little interest in making it work well in any other environment and were extremely unhelpful in trying to make the experience anything other then crap. Unfortunately what then happens is people blame the embedded manufacturer since it 'works fine on their desktop/laptop'.

So the customer gets a bad experience, the manufacturer gets blamed, and Adobe doesn't care. When I heard Apple was not going to support Flash I actually kinda cheered in a vengeance sort of way.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 9, 2012)

There is well documented feud that developed years ago between Steve Jobs and Adobe and it has not helped the case for flash on IOS devices. Jobs banned applications, one of which was created by Adobe, that translated flash code so that it would be compatible for IOS. I know of the battery drain arguments but my feeling is give people the choice and let them make the decision rather than lock things down.

At the end of the day, Apple are masters of the closed system and most other systems (Android, Windows, Open Source) are open systems. Each have their pluses and minuses.


----------



## DeadPixel (Mar 9, 2012)

In reference to a previous post - I actually bought a Toshiba Thrive refurb off WOOT just because it had an SD card slot and USB ports. I love being able to pop my memory card out of the camera and into a 10.1" screen so I can quickly zoom and see if my amateurish photos are in focus or not. (Im still not good with manufal focus and I shoot in JPEG+RAW).

I also love that the thrive has an HDMI out port, so I can go back home and show everyone what pictures I took on the big screen just by plugging my tablet into the TV. 

These kinds of features make the IPAD a non-interest to me.

I haven't used it, but there is a app on Android for live view with canon cameras...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/06/android-app-tethers-handsets-to-canon-cams-live-view-fanboys-re/
DeadPixel


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 9, 2012)

DeadPixel said:


> In reference to a previous post - I actually bought a Toshiba Thrive refurb off WOOT just because it had an SD card slot and USB ports. I love being able to pop my memory card out of the camera and into a 10.1" screen so I can quickly zoom and see if my amateurish photos are in focus or not. (Im still not good with manufal focus and I shoot in JPEG+RAW).
> 
> I also love that the thrive has an HDMI out port, so I can go back home and show everyone what pictures I took on the big screen just by plugging my tablet into the TV.
> 
> ...



Maybe I am asking too much... but based on your sales pitch, I am willing to buy the Thrive... if you can confirm that the DSLR tethering app works on that device (I really "want" this app) ... apparently it does not work on all Android devices.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Mar 9, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Well, if we are going to rag on Apple, I'm still mad that they refuse to play nice with Flash.
> 
> You can have a beautifully designed website that shows off your work and then, if you want to show it to someone using an iPad the thing either won't work or you have to have it default to a second- or third-rate presentation. Worst part is, there is no legitimate reason for Apple to cripple their OS by refusing to play with Flash.



Steve J. felt no desire to support Adobe technology that he felt wold be outdated by HTML5 ... which is still not a viable platform replacement for Flash.


----------



## Fandongo (Mar 10, 2012)

kdsand said:


> MarkB said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how much utility a tablet tether would really bring. Sounds like a tangle of cables and lots of opportunities for drops. I agree just get an air if you need to tether.
> ...



HOLD?? If I could tether smooth liveview, I'd build an awesome Honey-I-Shrunk-The-Kids hat contraption.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 10, 2012)

Perhaps this would make the iPad 3 less lame?

Wireless tethering: http://jesserosten.com/2010/wireless-tethering-to-ipad


----------

